# my starter set-up



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

So just got this great little set up with help from 666tyler sourcing and making it ready for use for me.

Gaggia Classic and a nuova simonelli rr45 grinder just waiting for the rave coffee beans now!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Not too shabby that now just to get the upgraditis installed!!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Gaggia Classic +Rave beans =SUPERB COFFEE:good:


----------

